# I got babies



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My Friggin Chromis decided they wanted to spawn......I have about 25 or so baby Chromis swimming around at the moment-Not sure how many if any at all will survive.....

Now to see if I can manage a macro pic or two.......lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats on the fry!

looking forward to said pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> congrats on the fry!
> 
> looking forward to said pics


Thanks

I wouldn't count on them pics any time soon man.......They are so damn tiny and spuratic.......It's going to take some work to get pics of these guys....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I got time


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just kidding, No really I want pics.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

woot. congrats on your unplanned kids. this is why you should wear protection

try to get as many of them in one of those net baskets and keep them in the corner nice and safe. and inject some brine shrimp into the water and maybe you will have a chance of raising a couple.

good luck man


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! is shipping available?


----------

